# dog



## uhooooo (Apr 11, 2019)

Today I sent the package to a house, the family’s three dogs rushed to me, so I used my electric baton and made a squeaking sound, and the dog scared away. At this time a woman came out to yell at me and said that she would complain to me. I gave her an Amazon smile and left.
Interesting, what will Amazon do after she complains about me?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

uhooooo said:


> Today I sent the package to a house, the family's three dogs rushed to me, so I used my electric baton and made a squeaking sound, and the dog scared away. At this time a woman came out to yell at me and said that she would complain to me. I gave her an Amazon smile and left.
> Interesting, what will Amazon do after she complains about me?


Not a clue. Let us know.

I am going to guess they're going to do nothing. Maybe they'll give her a $5 credit.

Dogs are a real issue doing deliveries. I carry a flashlight/stun gun combo when doing deliveries. The sound of it crackling will send a dog running. The dog is not harmed nor ever even zapped.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Almost frkn had a near death kinda experience with dog, was deliving to big house with wood fence, i enter and walked by the main door and see a Rottweiler sleeping outside the main door he lifts it's head up n looks at me and i almost peed in my pants , I slowly walked backward and ran like i nvr did before in my life. I did call Amazon to report safety issue .


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Watup said:


> Almost frkn had a near death kinda experience with dog, was deliving to big house with wood fence, i enter and walked by the main door and see a Rottweiler sleeping outside the main door he lifts it's head up n looks at me and i almost peed in my pants , I slowly walked backward and ran like i nvr did before in my life. I did call Amazon to report safety issue .


I always make noise and whistle before I enter someone's property especially opening a gate. As for your safety issue, it's your fault for not announcing yourself before entering someone's property. Amazon sent out an email regarding dogs recently. Perhaps you may have missed it.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Well 


oicu812 said:


> I always make noise and whistle before I enter someone's property especially opening a gate. As for your safety issue, it's your fault for not announcing yourself before entering someone's property. Amazon sent out an email regarding dogs recently. Perhaps you may have missed it.


 Mr know it all, Thr was no bell on fence, called them multiple time no answer and pkg had to be dlvrd to recipient. And who the f$$&k leave thr Dog out with two feet high fence and no sign warning about guard Dog.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Did you try texting? You need a bell to announce your presence? Maybe you should wear one around your neck. Did the dog even chase you or did you just cried to support?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Z129 said:


> Not a clue. Let us know.
> 
> I am going to guess they're going to do nothing. Maybe they'll give her a $5 credit.
> 
> Dogs are a real issue doing deliveries. I carry a flashlight/stun gun combo when doing deliveries. The sound of it crackling will send a dog running. The dog is not harmed nor ever even zapped.


A lit cigarette butt right between the eyes makes them reassess their desire to attack instantly.

Works in bar fights too.


----------

